
Introducing the Lean Startup Cohort subscription program - tsondermann
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/08/introducing-lean-startup-cohort.html
======
idlewords
Engage in a very expensive series of meetings, workshops and lectures to learn
how to keep your startup from getting distracted by nonessentials.

You'll know you've graduated when you stop attending!

~~~
teej
Eric Ries is a great example of turnng a little practical experience into an
incredibly profitable consulting business.

------
MaysonL
YC seems to me a better value: for the same stuff, and a lot more, _they pay
you_.

